
The new setup - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/2011/09/07/the-new-setup
======
nathanbarry
I am currently trying to decide between a 15" Macbook Pro or a 13" Macbook
Air. The price point on the Air seems really good for what you get. Though I
don't travel that much.

